# Gerundio + objeto directo en perífrasis verbal



## Gamen

Buenas tardes.
Tengo dificultades a veces para colocar el objeto directo cuando hay un gerundio que forma parte de una perífrasis porque no me suena bien decir, por ejemplo, "estou *cantando-a*" (= estou cantando uma canção)

¿Es correcto decir "estou considerando-o/os/ele/eles" (o/as projeto/s)", "estou comendo-a/as/ela/elas" (a/as maçã/s)?
¿Hay otra forma de expresarlo?

Ejemplos:

*Estou considerando a proposta*.
Estou *considerando-a.
Estou considerando ela?

Estou alimentando os cachorros.
*Estou *alimentando-os.
Estou alimentando eles.
*Estou *os* *alimentando?

Estou olhando o céu azul.
*Estou olhando-*o.

Estou comendo um pedaço de bolo.
*Estou* comendo-o.
*Estou* comendo ele.

Estou ajudando a Patrícia / Estou ajudando o Roberto. / Estou ajudando a patrícia e o Roberto
*Estou* ajudando-a / *Estou* ajudando-o.
*Estou *ajudando ela / *estou* ajudando ela.
Estou ajudando-os / Estou ajudando eles.

*Agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## Vanda

Gamen said:


> Buenas tardes.
> Tengo dificultades a veces para colocar el objeto directo cuando hay un gerundio que forma parte de una perífrasis porque no me suena bien decir, por ejemplo, "estou *cantando-a*" (= estou cantando uma canção)
> 
> ¿Es correcto decir "estou considerando-o/os/ele/eles" (o/as projeto/s)", "estou comendo-a/as/ela/elas" (a/as maçã/s)?
> ¿Hay otra forma de expresarlo?
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> *Estou considerando a proposta*.
> Estou *considerando-a.**
> Estou considerando ela?  (apenas no informal, na fala).
> 
> Estou alimentando os cachorros.
> *Estou *alimentando-os.**
> Estou alimentando eles. (mesma coisa, no informal, na fala)
> *Estou *os* *alimentando?**
> 
> Estou olhando o céu azul.
> *Estou olhando-*o.
> 
> Estou comendo um pedaço de bolo.
> *Estou* comendo-o.*Estou* comendo ele. (mesma coisa, no informal, na fala)
> 
> Estou ajudando a Patrícia / Estou ajudando o Roberto. / Estou ajudando a patrícia e o Roberto
> *Estou* ajudando-a / *Estou* ajudando-o.*Estou *ajudando ela / *estou* ajudando ela. **(mesma coisa, no informal, na fala)**
> Estou ajudando-os / Estou ajudando eles.
> 
> *Agradezco sus comentarios.





> O gerúndio determina que o pronome venha antes dele ou depois dele (mas sempre ligado por hífen a um verbo) quando em locuções verbais:
> _A secretária ia-se esquecendo de relatar...
> A secretária ia esquecendo-se de relatar..._
> A gramática tradicional recomenda que o pronome não fique solto entre os verbos:
> _A secretária ia se esquecendo... (fonte)_


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Vanda por toda tu ayuda y tiempo. Este es unos de los temas que siempre me generan duda.

1) Aunque no sea aconsejable, es muy frecuente escuchar y leer de nativos "a secretária ia se esquecendo", ¿no es cierto?

2) Entonces, "estou as considerando" (as propostas), "Estou a comendo" (a sobremesa), "Estou o ajudando", "Estou a ajudando" "estou os ajudando", estou as ajudando", serían todos gramaticalmente correctos, pero ¿se usan en la práctica?

3) Las formas pronominales de "estou olhando o céu" que serían 1) "estou *o* olhando" / 2)"estou *olhando-o*" son gramaticalemnte correctas? ¿Se usan en la práctica?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## merquiades

Gamen said:


> Muchas gracias Vanda por toda tu ayuda y tiempo. Este es unos de los temas que siempre me generan duda.
> 
> 1) Aunque no sea aconsejable, es muy frecuente escuchar y leer de nativos "a secretária ia-se esquecendo", ¿no es cierto?
> 
> 2) Entonces, "estou-as considerando" (as propostas), "Estou-a comendo" (a sobremesa), "Estou-o ajudando", "Estou-a ajudando" "estou-os ajudando", estou-as ajudando", serían todos gramaticalmente correctos, pero ¿se usan en la práctica?
> 
> 3) Las formas pronominales de "estou olhando o céu" que serían 1) "estou-*o* olhando" / 2)"estou *olhando-o*" son gramaticalemnte correctas? ¿Se usan en la práctica?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Hola Gamen.  Tengo el mismo problema que tú.  Me parece que en portugués no importa "tanto" donde se coloca el pronombre.  Hay mucha flexibilidad.
En tus casos, puedo equivocarme pero me imagino que tus frases son correctas si añades un guión.  Tengo entendido que un guión es necesario siempre que se trata de auxiliares usados en perífrasis verbales


----------



## dexterciyo

Merquiades, el guion no se emplea cuando el pronombre se encuentra en posición proclítica, es decir, antes del verbo.

Un saludo.


----------



## merquiades

dexterciyo said:


> Merquiades, el guion no se emplea cuando el pronombre se encuentra en posición proclítica, es decir, antes del verbo.
> 
> Un saludo.



Gracias, Dexterciyo.  Me refería más bien a su posición después del verbo auxiliar.  _Estou-o olhando_ o _Estou-a ajudando_ en lugar de _Estou o olhando_ o _estou a ajudando_ (sin guión).  Me parece que en este caso sí es obligatorio.


----------



## dexterciyo

Ahora entendí. No sé por qué me resulta algo extraña esa colocación del pronombre

A ver qué dicen los nativos.

Un saludo.


----------



## merquiades

dexterciyo said:


> Ahora entendí. No sé por qué me resulta algo extraña esa colocación del pronombre
> 
> A ver qué dicen los nativos.
> 
> Un saludo.



A mí también me resulta extraña pero afortunadamente existe la posibilidad de colocarlo después:  Estou olhando-o, estou ajudando-a.


----------



## anaczz

> O gerúndio  determina que o pronome venha antes dele ou depois dele (mas sempre  ligado por hífen a um verbo) quando em locuções verbais:
> _A secretária ia-se esquecendo de relatar...
> A secretária ia esquecendo-se de relatar..._
> A gramática tradicional recomenda que o pronome não fique solto entre os verbos:
> _A secretária ia se esquecendo... (fonte)_



Usar ou não o hífen muda a colocação do pronome:
Estava-me esquecendo -> ênclise com relação ao verbo auxiliar (estar)
Estava me esquecendo -> próclise com relação ao verbo principal (esquecer)

Como lembrou a Vanda , a gramática tradicional recomenda que nesses casos o pronome esteja ligado por hífen a um dos verbos. 
Em Portugal esta regra é seguida mas no Brasil, não necessariamente.
Essa ênclise com o verbo auxiliar praticamente não é usada aqui. Na linguagem coloquial é frequente (talvez, o mais frequente) a próclise com o verbo principal. Penso que numa escrita mais formal a opção mais frequente seja a ênclise com o verbo principal.
Ia me esquecendo de comer. (coloquial)
Ia esquecendo-me de comer. (formal)
Ia-me esquecendo de comer. (PtEu)

Obs.: Na linguagem oral, ao menos na variante brasileira, nem sempre há como distinguir a presença ou não do hífen. Mas é certo que ele não estará lá.


----------



## merquiades

anaczz said:


> Ia me esquecendo de comer. (coloquial)
> Ia-me esquecendo de comer. (PtEu)





> Estava-me esquecendo
> Estava me esquecendo



Acho que oralmente não importa tanto porque ambas formas têm a mesma pronúncia, não è assim?


----------



## anaczz

Não sei se os portugueses confirmam, mas creio que na variante europeia haja alguma diferença nas pronúncias entre "estava-me" e "estava me" (embora lembrando que o uso do gerúndio é bem mais restrito em Portugal). 
No Brasil,  a pronúncia seria a mesma ou, eventualmente, seria feita uma pequena pausa entre "estava-me" e "esquecendo".
mais ou menos como
estava-me -> estávame isquecendo 
estava me -> estava misquecendo
mas isso porque essa ênclise é uma construção estranha para os brasileiros e, provavelmente, seria marcada na fala, numa leitura por exemplo.


----------



## merquiades

Muito obrigado de novo, Anaczz.   Não imaginei que houvesse uma diferença de pronuncia.  Quanto aprendemos neste foro.


----------



## mexerica feliz

merquiades said:


> Muito obrigado de novo, Anaczz.   Não imaginei que houvesse uma diferença de pronuncia.  Quanto aprendemos neste foro.



É só intercalar um advérbio, usar uma palavra negativa ou ''atrativa'':

_*Estava-me* até a esquecer. (_Portugal).   [ênclise ao verbo auxiliar] 
_*Estava-me* até esquecendo. _(Alentejo, Portugal).   [ênclise ao verbo auxiliar] 
_Estava até *me esquecendo. *_(Brasil). [próclise ao verbo principal] 

_Sei que* me estava *a esquecer _(Portugal).   [próclise ao verbo auxiliar] 
_Sei que* me estava* esquecendo._ (Alentejo, Portugal) [próclise ao verbo auxiliar] 
_Sei que estava *me esquecendo. *_(Brasil). [próclise ao verbo principal]


No ''Manual'' do jornal '"Estado de S. Paulo''  pode se ler:



> _*No "Estado"*_
> O Estado aceita o uso, no noticiário, do pronome oblíquo  colocado  entre dois verbos, sem necessidade de se ligar por hífen ao  primeiro  deles. Trata-se de uma característica do português do Brasil  que não é  mais possível desprezar:_ Ele estava se preparando para sair. / Falta d_’_água   pode se agravar hoje. / Ele tinha se revoltado contra o pai. / Devia   estar se aborrecendo com tudo aquilo. / Queria se livrar do amigo. / Vai   se casar esta semana. / Esses homens podem nos ajudar. / Venho lhe   trazer o meu apoio. / Tinha nos decepcionado._


http://www.estadao.com.br/manualredacao/esclareca/c.shtm


----------



## dexterciyo

Na verdade é que no uso com verbos que exigem o pronome *"se"* tem sentido, uma vez que refere ao sujeito da oração.

_Estou-me a esquecer da gramática_

_Estava-se tornando uma obrigação_

Mas quando o pronome não for aquele, a frase incluindo o hífen vê-se esquisita para mim.

_Estive-o olhando sem saber por quê_

O que acham os demais?

Saudações!


----------



## Carfer

dexterciyo said:


> Na verdade é que no uso com verbos que exigem o pronome *"se"* tem sentido, uma vez que refere ao sujeito da oração.
> 
> _Estou-me a esquecer da gramática_
> 
> _Estava-se tornando uma obrigação_
> 
> Mas quando o pronome não for aquele, a frase incluindo o hífen vê-se esquisita para mim.
> 
> _Estive-o olhando sem saber por quê_
> 
> O que acham os demais?
> 
> Saudações!



A mim, naturalmente, parece-me absolutamente normal. É uma questão de convenção ortográfica. A mim também me pareciam estranhas grafias espanholas como, por exemplo, '_dámelo_', até que me habituei, claro.


----------



## dexterciyo

Obrigado pela confirmação, Carfer. Naturalmente ainda não tinha visto algo assim na escrita, daí a minha estranheza.

Só mais uma pergunta, é possível a seguinte construção?

_Estive-o a olhar sem saber por quê_

Saudações


----------



## Outsider

Talvez por motivos eufónicos (evitar o hiato de quatro vogais) acho preferível pôr o pronome depois do verbo nesse caso:

_Estive a olhá-lo sem saber porquê.

_


merquiades said:


> Estava-me esquecendo.
> Estava me esquecendo
> 
> 
> 
> Acho que oralmente não importa tanto porque ambas formas têm a mesma pronúncia, não è assim?
Click to expand...

Às vezes parece-me ouvir uma ligeira diferença, mas pode ter que ver simplesmente com as variações normais entre o português do Brasil e de Portugal. O "e" do nosso "me" é uma vogal reduzida que nessa frase até costuma nem se pronunciar, ao passo que no Brasil "me" se pronuncia com uma vogal _ bastante clara.
Mas no essencial concordo: é uma distinção sobretudo conceptual -- uma barreira ortográfica entre as duas variantes de português que não precisava de existir._


----------



## mexerica feliz

O uso obrigatório do hífen dificultaria tudo:

Pode-se dizer / Pode se dizer.
Poderia-se dizer  / Poderia se dizer.

Seria melhor Portugal abolir o hífen.


----------



## Carfer

mexerica feliz said:


> O uso obrigatório do hífen dificultaria tudo:
> 
> Pode-se dizer / Pode se dizer.
> Poderia-se dizer  / Poderia se dizer. Ainda tem a alternativa '*poder-se-ia*', uma em que eu preferiria manter o hífen.
> 
> Seria melhor Portugal abolir o hífen.



Não sou avesso à mudança e muito menos a mudanças que nos simplifiquem a vida. Contudo, a mim a ausência do hífen perturba-me. Questão de hábito claro. Mas aboli-los ou torná-los obrigatórios para quê? Imaginem que os nossos gramáticos decidiam optar por uma terceira via, a solução espanhola de juntar os pronomes objectos ao verbo. É possível, não tem, em tese, nada de estranho. Não sei até se não foi já grafia oficial do português antes da reforma de 1911. Em tempos li umas cartas da rainha D.Amélia (fins do século XIX, princípios do XX) que as escreveu sem hífens e com os pronomes amalgamados com o verbo, à maneira espanhola. A senhora escrevia num português impecável e só a sua origem francesa me leva a questionar se seguia a grafia oficial, mas tudo leva a crer que sim. Admitamos então que voltamos a essa fase. Alguém se sentiria confortável? Eu não senti com as cartas da D. Amélia e, por mais que as relesse, aquela particularidade apareceu-me sempre como um escolho a perturbar-me a leitura e o entendimento. De facto, o hífen não acrescenta muito, mas aboli-lo também não. Mas mudar para quê? Cada terra com seu uso, diz o ditado, e creio que com razão. Proponho, pois, que as coisas fiquem como estão. Para complicações já nos chegam as do Acordo.

P.S. Todas as soluções têm inconvenientes. A solução espanhola, por exemplo, obriga a aprender regras que os falantes de espanhol não acham estranhas, porque estão habituados, mas que a nós nos encanzinam a vida. Olhem para o exemplo que dei atrás, '_dámelo_' (_'da+me+lo')_. A adição dos pronomes objecto obriga a acentuar o verbo, coisa que não ocorre em português e que possivelmente não seria necessário em espanhol se não fosse escreverem tudo junto. E já que estamos com as mãos na massa, que acham os brasileiros de imperativos como_ 'di-lo' ou 'trá-lo'? _Não digo que se o hífen fosse abolido nós não nos habituássemos, mas...


----------

